
Browser ext replaces all faces with Nicolas Cage - moklick
https://twitter.com/moklick/status/1237001981232848896
======
moklick
This another version of an extension I recently published. You can find the
source code on the "nicolascage" branch of this repo
[https://github.com/moklick/face-mask-browser-
extension](https://github.com/moklick/face-mask-browser-extension)

------
djaque
That stinks, I actually had the same idea on my project list, but as proxy
server not a browser extension. Good job though.

